# Self Portrait



## Emma-Lee (Feb 13, 2006)

As I said before, just got a new digital SLR...the Canon Rebel-XT. I'm still getting used to everything. After using a crappy point and shoot for so long it's a big change.

I had the idea for a "mad hatter" inspired pic, only I was going to be the only guest at the tea party. Lonesome near Valentine's day what can I say? hahaha

This was really the only one that captured the vision I had in mind for the shot.

*"The Lonely Tea Party"*​


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2006)

Captured very well.  Great shallow DOF and nice soft side lighting.


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 13, 2006)

I love your expression.  It captures your mood really well.  Also, I love the DOF too.  The only thing I don't like is that it seems like you might have gone a little bit overboard with the tea-party theme.  I don't necessarily get a tea-party feel just because it seems a bit too cluttered to me.  But, otherwise, I think it's an awesome picture!:thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2006)

I was considering getting a Rebel too... is it really good?

Really love the shot!
I like that with all the color in there your eyes still stand out a lot :thumbup:
And as they said, the dof is really sweet


----------



## Emma-Lee (Feb 13, 2006)

haha yeah maybe I did get carried away, but I wanted it to look a bit "mad" ya know? Disorderly? I wanted it to seem like a lot of other people should be there but alas there is only me. haha Silly fun!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2006)

Emma-Lee said:
			
		

> I wanted it to seem like a lot of other people should be there but alas there is only me


well, i think you really got that effect... you really look as in a disappointed mood... The pic definately has an "alice in wonderland" feel to it


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Captured very well. Great shallow DOF and nice soft side lighting.


Ditto.

What's the source of lighting here?


----------



## bace (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy makeup batman.

Love it...as always.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 13, 2006)

I like it!  You did a good job.


----------



## Emma-Lee (Feb 13, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> What's the source of lighting here?


 
Natural light from the side window.



			
				bace said:
			
		

> Holy makeup batman.
> 
> Love it...as always.


 
I air brushed my face a bit to give it a doll-like feel and enchanced the eyes to make them pop more.


----------



## tito_gh (Feb 13, 2006)

the only thing that bugs me is that crooked piece of wood in the background otherwise awesome job


----------



## Emma-Lee (Feb 13, 2006)

tito_gh said:
			
		

> the only thing that bugs me is that crooked piece of wood in the background otherwise awesome job


 
hahaha ya it bugged me a bit at first too, it's not crooked wood it's crooked angle...but it kinda adds to the weirdness. It's one of those ledges that runs all around the room to put plates on etc.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Emma-Lee said:
			
		

> Natural light from the side window.


:thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 13, 2006)

Another :thumbup: on the lighting and dof.
I like the 'madness'. You gotta love disorder sometimes


----------



## Onyx (Feb 13, 2006)

i love it. i dont know why but it reminded me of pulp fiction.:blushing:


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 13, 2006)

Great shot, I love it.

Eric


----------



## craig (Feb 13, 2006)

Good camera work! Looks like you and the Rebel XT will work out well together. The black bar seems distracting.


----------



## JonK (Feb 13, 2006)

works for me  nicely done. I think you conveyed the feeling you were after.
loved the work on your website BTW.


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow Emma, that is some FANTASTIC work!  I love the lighting, the pose, the props, the colors, the focus.........everything.  You are a beauty too!
VERY well done.  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow - this is great!  Very creative and beautifully put together!  Congrats on your success in conveying your "lonely tea party" feeling!


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 15, 2006)

I REALLY like this photo. The title goes well because it DOES look as if you went through all this trouble putting together this elaborate little get-together....only to be cut down with dissapointment when your guest did not show. The expression truely depicts that. Great work!

Also...you are very beautiful. I look foward to seeing more of your "self portraits" in the future.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it!  You did so well expressing what you were feeling.  I think the clutterness adds to the feeling and everything seems so perfectly chaotic!  Awsome job.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 15, 2006)

I keep coming back to this photo and everytime, I seem to go away liking it more. Nice work!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Feb 15, 2006)

this photo is great,  I love it.  great work.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it except the background at the top... the dark line keeps drawing me away. but I love everything else.


----------



## Emma-Lee (Feb 16, 2006)

Awww thanks everyone! I'm glad it's got such great feedback. I'm also glad my mother has an extensive collection of tea pots and cups and saucers. I even went out and bought conversation hearts (in the foreground) because they remind me of the little note on the bottle Alice drank which said "drink me". hahaha. Conveniently, it was the day before Valentines.

Thanks for all the welcoming words! :blushing:

Also, I'm still torn about the wood at the top. I have tried it with and without and haven't decided yet which I prefer.


----------



## Quickmagic (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent portrait Emma-Lee, The camera shows  your beauty and your expression is just great.


----------



## Emma-Lee (Feb 16, 2006)

ok, here it is without the bar on the top now. I think you might be right, it's better gone. Thanks!


----------



## markc (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm trying to remember what it was like before the crop, but yes, I think I like this even better. What a great shot!

One of the things I really like about this image is that you have the light balanced so well. My eye starts on your face, travels down the length of the table to check out the clutter, but always comes back to your face following that stack on the left with the tea cup leading right back to your face. It follows this looping path over and over. If you had overlit the tea pots, my eye would have ended up stuck down there. You have the DOF perfect, too. Enough to be able to tell what things are (mostly), but not so much that your eyes get caught up in the detail.

I try to come up with at least something as a suggestion to try out differently, just to see, but the only thing I can come up with is to lighten the exposure just a touch. Maybe on your face or maybe the whole image. That's a tough call though, as a lot depends on how everyone's monitors are calibrated.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 16, 2006)

Love this..... so creative and everything about it is wonderful!!  : )


----------



## Emma-Lee (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks photogal! :mrgreen: 

Markc - The photo originally was darker, I lightened it a bit. I took a bunch in the series using some artificial lighting but that made it look too happy when I wanted it to have a dark vibe. Thanks for all your comments! :blushing:


----------



## bace (Feb 21, 2006)

Emma-lee's pretty.

*humps emma's leg*


----------



## machine (Feb 21, 2006)

haha . 

i love this pic . gives me a 50s kinda feel .
doesnt hurt that your gorgeous ethier


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

Excellent shot! Ditto on the pretty comments as well! 

Rob


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 22, 2006)

Fantastic photo ! Very well composed and a very, very beautiful subject... hey that's you.

Excellent shots on your Website too Emma.


----------



## JenniferLynn (Feb 22, 2006)

I really love this.....and you are beautiful!


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 22, 2006)

Great work.


----------



## Ruining (Feb 23, 2006)

Emma-Lee said:
			
		

> I air brushed my face a bit to give it a doll-like feel and enchanced the eyes to make them pop more.


You did a fantastic job on the face.  Before I read the explination, I was thinking about how doll-like/child-like it was.  Fantastic!

I also really love the clutter.  It adds to the expression on your face.  It seems to say that you went through SOoooo much trouble for nothing.

Locket is a nice touch, too.  Love it!


----------

